# HTC Sensation XE looks lovely, packs 1.5GHz dual-core CPU and Beats Audio



## editor (Sep 14, 2011)

This looks one of the best HTC handsets yet:







It comes with a 1.5GHz dual-core processor, 4.3-inch touchscreen with qHD (540 X 960) resolution, and a larger 1730mAh battery for extended playtime.

Do I like the look of this? Oh yes!

http://www.wirefresh.com/htc-sensat...z-dual-core-cpu-and-foot-tapping-beats-audio/


----------



## Crispy (Sep 14, 2011)

What's "Beats Audio" ?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

http://www.beatsbydre.com/


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 14, 2011)

Those white or black headphones that everyone has on nowadays thinking they are ultra cool.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 14, 2011)

Crispy said:


> What's "Beats Audio" ?


Ah, nice headphones and an EQ setting. Gotcha


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Ah, nice headphones and an EQ setting. Gotcha



Keep up FFS


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 14, 2011)

Didn't they already have a phone called Sensation?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 14, 2011)

This is the Sensation XE


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2011)

Crispy said:


> What's "Beats Audio" ?


Marketing bollocks, of course.

They're nice looking phones though. Really nice.

(Note: added 'XE' in the title. Apols)


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Sep 14, 2011)

any idea of cost?


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2011)

Crispy said:


> This is the Sensation XE


You should say that in a really deep, emphatic voice.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 14, 2011)

THIS.......
Is the Sen SAAAAA tion
EXXXX
EEEEE

Release date thumps onto the screen with a rumble of cinema bass enhanced by Beats Audio by Dr.Dre.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> Didn't they already have a phone called Sensation?



Keep up FFS


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 14, 2011)

The Beats by Dre thing is a whole load of cunt tbf.

Otherwise it looks good!


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 14, 2011)

The red trim looks nice and the hardware spec boost is welcome but will the whole Dr.Dre beats shit even make a noticeable difference to the audio quality?


----------



## WWWeed (Sep 14, 2011)

Crispy said:


> What's "Beats Audio" ?


its an audio company that HTC brought 51% of.

Its was Dr. Dre's company so I assume he has the other 49%.

edit: didnt see your last post.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2011)

Early review says that the XE "sounds fantastic."


> Plug in the headphones and when you head into the Sound Enhancer section you’ll find the option to enable or disable Beats Audio. Enabling fires up a Beats icon in the notification bar too, with the option to turn off the enhancement on the fly.
> 
> You probably won’t choose to however, as in our tests we found the HTC Sensation XE to sound fantastic. Of course, you’re not just left hanging with regular HTC headphones as you get a set of iBeats in the box, making this an exciting package for the music fan.
> 
> http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/42072/htc-sensation-xe-beats-hands-on


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 14, 2011)

Still 768MB RAM though, why not 1GB?


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 16, 2011)

I loves my sensation. It's cool as fuck.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 16, 2011)

It's a Sensation that's been to the gym and had a bit of a workout (not a full blown bodybuild) and is now (s)exy.

Apparently its going to be exclusive to Phones4u for the first couple of months. Which is annoying for me as if I want it next month I'll have to switch networks I think. Not available on my T-Mobile upgrade options. I don't want to lose my current tariff as I have free mobile broadband on it.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Still 768MB RAM though, why not 1GB?


There's where the Samsung S2 rules.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm considering the S2.

Pros: S2 has better screen, more internal storage and RAM, good camera. 

Cons: XE should have nicer sound & a 1.5 processor (does 0.3 more really make a massive diff though?)

How much will a new beats headset cost me if I lose mine or break them? That's something to consider too.

The fact the S2 has been out for 7 months also puts me off. Makes me feel like it will be trumped soon. Though maybe not as they have only just released the white version which is pretty sexy looking.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2011)

Gromit said:


> I'm considering the S2.
> 
> Pros: S2 has better screen, more internal storage and RAM, good camera.
> 
> Cons: XE should have nicer sound & a 1.5 processor (does 0.3 more really make a massive diff though?)


Ther S2 is as fast as fuck, sounds pretty damn good to my ears and every day I appreciate the *tons* of app storage space. That said, I'd be happy with this phone too.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm sure the S2 sounds good. But how many bass heavy tracks do you play? 

The XE will according to reports make my Drum n bass and Dubstep sound seriously sweet but might not do so much for your Britiny Spears collection.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2011)

Very nice looking phone, think i'd be tempted by this if I were in the market for a phone right now.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2011)

Gromit said:


> I'm sure the S2 sounds good. But how many bass heavy tracks do you play?


Quite a few actually, and I'm pretty sure my V-Moda earphones are going to sound better than what comes with the HTC.


----------



## lobster (Sep 20, 2011)

> _Turn your HTC Sensation into *HTC Sensation XE* - now it's possible by flashing Android Revolution HD !_
> 
> _Proudly presenting you *the most popular ROM for HTC Sensation & HTC Sensation 4G*..._
> 
> ...



Thats a bit cheeky of HTC, i was under the impression , the difference was in the hardware.

source : link


----------



## Gromit (Sep 20, 2011)

Well the XE press released did say' clocked' at 1.5GHz. Which did leave me to wonder whether they had merely upped the clock speed. An old PC trick of chip manufacturers to underclock chips when first releasing them.

Of course you'll still need Beat Headphones and won't have the Red theme to the buttons etc.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 20, 2011)

I've been playing for 4 weeks now, I can fault it loads, but I could fault aything else loads more.

It's very nice on a basic level.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2011)

It's just had its UK release. f2.2 camera. Nice.
http://www.wirefresh.com/htc-sensation-xl-announced-for-uk-huge-4-7in-screen-plus-beats-audio/


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2011)

Has to be said: it really is a fine looking handset:












http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...ones/hands-on-htc-sensation-xl-review-1032310


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2012)

Anyone got one?


----------



## EastEnder (Jan 27, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Anyone got one?


I've been toying with the idea of getting a Sensation XE, but am still mired in procrastination. I've never had a smartphone before, although I have been exploring the possibilities for the past 4 or 5 years. I'm not great at making snap decisions.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> I've been toying with the idea of getting a Sensation XE, but am still mired in procrastination. I've never had a smartphone before, although I have been exploring the possibilities for the past 4 or 5 years. I'm not great at making snap decisions.



This deal is under review for me with the XE
Up against this one for HTC Evo 3D (phone no contract)
Or this one for a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 27, 2012)

I helped choose it's name in a market research survey 

Won't be getting one until they're free on a £15/month contract though.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> I helped choose it's name in a market research survey



It is dead to me now


----------



## EastEnder (Jan 27, 2012)

Badgers said:


> This deal is under review for me with the XE


I don't really want to be on a contract, I'd rather buy the phone outright. But 400 squid is a non-trivial chunk of cash. Maybe when it drops nearer to 300...


----------



## Structaural (Jan 27, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> any idea of cost?



A couple of suicides and contaminated groundwater supplies, probably.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2012)

I've got a review model of the XL in my hands now.

First impression: boy oh boy that screen is lovely. Seems really well built and quite weighty too.  Post up if you have any questions about the beastie.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 23, 2012)

I know someone who has an XE, had a play with it the other day... very nice phone indeed. Feels more solid than my Desire HD and definitely slicker and quicker too.


----------

